# Walther PPS vs P99 AS



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Have a Walther PPS .40, and very pleased with it. Want to get another CCW in 9MM, but not sure whether to get another PPS or look at the P99 AS (much harder to find). Interested in experience of others pls. Thx


----------



## rn4j0r (Aug 26, 2014)

I love my 9mm PPS but sad it doesnt hold more rounds. Max clip will hold is 8 rds. Keep that in mind.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Have you considered the PPQ or the new HK VP9?

First Impressions ? HK VP9 | The Bang Switch


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Go for the P99 AS, I've been looking at getting one myself. It's not much larger than the PPS, which is really slimmer but not subcompact enough for me. Plus the 99AS has a nice trigger system.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Have you considered the PPQ or the new HK VP9?
> 
> First Impressions ? HK VP9 | The Bang Switch


Thx. I've owned a PPQ M1 for several years now and really like it, but it's a bit large for concealed carry. I like the single stack handguns for CCW purposes, and find that the 3.2 or 3.3 inch barrel is easier for me to conceal than a 4 inch barrel. Haven't tried the VP 9 yet, but hear it's an outstanding weapon as well, but again, a bit too big for CCW for me. May just wait till the new CCW model hits the street to broaden my options.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone else have experience with the PPS? Hicock45 gives it a really nice review. It is really a good looking little gun, and I can't believe Glock hasn't produced one yet.


----------



## Pixsurguy (Apr 9, 2016)

I've had a PPS only since October of 2015 and a Steyr M9-A1 since February 2016. The PPS is the normal EDC, especially now that warmer weather and lighter clothes are upon us. Prior to that, however and where I was wearing appropriate clothing, I carried my Steyr with its 17 round magazine.
Concealability of the PPS with one of several IWB holsters I have is quite good, even with the 8 round mag. and of course more so with the 6 round one.
I was astounded at how concealable is the Steyr. I've got a Bravo Concealment "BCA" outside the waistband holster that, at least for me, is damned near as good as the PPS in an IWB rig. I never would have thought that could be. BTW, Yankee Marshall has reviewed that holster and has good things to say. 
Trigger on PPS has some creep, but not gritty, no stacking, and is overall just fine for an EDC striker-fired pistol.
Trigger on Steyr is better than the PPS, lighter with very slight creep, no stacking, nice crisp let-off.
Both guns are absolutely reliable so far after at least 400 rounds each. Not one single malfunction.
I'm a very experienced IHMSA long-range (out to 200 yards) pistol shooter and have had some very nice scores once or twice, so I understand handgun accuracy. But I'd say that both the Steyr and the PPS are more than sufficiently accurate for their intended purpose of self-defense out on the street. Clearly, the two guns have more inherent accuracy than I have skill.
All things considered, I got really lucky with the two pistols.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Since my response back in August of 2014 I have acquired a P99 AS, a P99 AS compact, and most recently a PPS M2. All of these Walthers are great guns. My primary carry is the P99c with my PPS M2 getting more daytime carry now since it has warmed up. If I could only have one it would be the P99c because it is versatile enough to go from subcompact to full service weapon with the change of a magazine with grip extension.


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

Thought about a P-99c? Best of both worlds, close to the PPS size wise, close to the full size 99 capacity wise.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

demented said:


> Thought about a P-99c? Best of both worlds, close to the PPS size wise, close to the full size 99 capacity wise.


Close size wise for sure, except for the width - 1.0 versus 1.3 inches. In my opinion the width, grip height and weight are most important for a carry pistol. Still, that 9-99c AS sure is interesting.........


----------

